
How to Build a Billion Dollar App? – George Berkowski – TEDxCityUniversityLondon - mgav
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwuEwhX1M_M
======
JSeymourATL
67 Human Universals> [http://www.motiano.com/wp-
content/uploads/2017/06/67-Univers...](http://www.motiano.com/wp-
content/uploads/2017/06/67-Universals-3-1024x576.jpg)

